# Anyone on here from Spokane, WA?



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 10, 2012)

I have not ran into anyone in town so far (been here since June) who cares a diddly about Jknives. Yeah, I have an AD, and it all started with KKF and a Takeda 270 guyoto. I doubt theres anyone on here from Spokane, but if you are, lets grab a beer after work one of these days. I really want to try new knives other than my coworkers Forschners. I have a decent collection myself Id let someone test out. I cant afford to continue blind buys, so really want to try other knives before I dive head first again.


----------

